# Graduation



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

'blooming clever'. I like that! They are smart. Congratulations!


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

congratulations!


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Congratulations, keep up the good work and make sure that watching a movie with lots of doggies isn't his only reward (maybe a nice tasty steak?)!


----------



## cavon (Aug 10, 2010)

Congratulations!!!


----------



## Chiara (May 22, 2013)

lily cd re said:


> Congratulations, keep up the good work and make sure that watching a movie with lots of doggies isn't his only reward (maybe a nice tasty steak?)!


He had some doggie ice cream when we got home. I think he would prefer steak though! We'll have congratulatory steak night on Friday 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## cjay (Oct 28, 2013)

Woohoo! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Any time we finish a title at our house we have congratulatory steak night. All of us--me, BF, Lily and Peeves--are always happy to have title dinners. Tell me about doggie ice cream. Is it just ice cream or a special frozen treat for dogs?


----------



## poolann (Jan 31, 2013)

I've seen the dog ice cream here in Publix & Bilo stores. I'm not sure what is in it though. My guys enjoy the DQ drive through where they give a complementary doggie bowl. Lol

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Chiara (May 22, 2013)

lily cd re said:


> Any time we finish a title at our house we have congratulatory steak night. All of us--me, BF, Lily and Peeves--are always happy to have title dinners. Tell me about doggie ice cream. Is it just ice cream or a special frozen treat for dogs?


It's a dog brand dairy free ice cream. I think it's just a small brand, I found it in a farm shop, can't remember the name. He loves it though, it's like liver and banana flavour or something lol It was brilliant for cooling him down in the summer. I'll find out the name and let you know.


----------



## Chiara (May 22, 2013)

lily cd re said:


> Any time we finish a title at our house we have congratulatory steak night. All of us--me, BF, Lily and Peeves--are always happy to have title dinners. Tell me about doggie ice cream. Is it just ice cream or a special frozen treat for dogs?


Also, what a lovely, tasty tradition! I might have to start that up.


----------



## Chiara (May 22, 2013)

poolann said:


> I've seen the dog ice cream here in Publix & Bilo stores. I'm not sure what is in it though. My guys enjoy the DQ drive through where they give a complementary doggie bowl. Lol
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


That sounds amazing! Haha like a doggy drive through, love it. I had to actually go all the way into the shop and buy it lol


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Congratulations to Rocky and you!! Sounds like you taught his classmates just how smart and trainable poodles are. Way to go!! :cheers:


----------



## Joy (Apr 25, 2013)

Congratulations. Of course we all know that poodles are "clever." I saw a recipe for doggie ice cream that was made out of plain yogurt with no sweetener or artificial sweetener. Never have tried it, but it made me think that yogurt must be okay for dogs.


----------



## poolann (Jan 31, 2013)

Chiara said:


> That sounds amazing! Haha like a doggy drive through, love it. I had to actually go all the way into the shop and buy it lol


They don't get to go very often. It is the regular soft serve and just a small amount. I wouldn't want to give that much to a small dog but Racer & my female GSD both love it. My male GSD has pretty bad allergies so none for him.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## jlf45764 (Oct 6, 2013)

*Yeah!* *CONGRATULATIONS!!!*
:cheers2: :cheers2: :cheers2: :cheers2: :cheers2:


----------



## Chiara (May 22, 2013)

Joy said:


> Congratulations. Of course we all know that poodles are "clever." I saw a recipe for doggie ice cream that was made out of plain yogurt with no sweetener or artificial sweetener. Never have tried it, but it made me think that yogurt must be okay for dogs.


I always thought dairy was bad for dogs. I'll have to have a look for that for the summer, I was thinking of making him some kind of frozen pate ice cubes or something. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Chiara (May 22, 2013)

poolann said:


> They don't get to go very often. It is the regular soft serve and just a small amount. I wouldn't want to give that much to a small dog but Racer & my female GSD both love it. My male GSD has pretty bad allergies so none for him.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


The not so often treats are the best, usually means they're really unhealthy and delicious lol


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Big Congrats to you and Rocky! Wonderful job being an ambassador for the breed too!


----------



## Chiara (May 22, 2013)

ArreauStandardPoodle said:


> Big Congrats to you and Rocky! Wonderful job being an ambassador for the breed too!


Aw thank you! I am a very proud poodle mummy


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

